# How do you stay awake after an all-nighter?



## TheGambit

I couldn't sleep. It's 5:30am now. Blah.

I have class and/or class related work to do from 8:00am to 6:00pm.

How do you stay awake for lengthy periods of time after getting no sleep?


----------



## Hello22

For exams i drink energy drinks, but i hate the stuff. And sugary stuff gets me buzzing too!


----------



## Wrathchild824

Hello22 said:


> For exams i drink energy drinks, but i hate the stuff. And sugary stuff gets me buzzing too!


That's usually what I do. Energy drinks, soda, coffee, etc., anything with caffeine can usually keep somebody awake and focused for hours, so that's what I would recommend. Beware, though -- when the effects of the caffeine eventually go away, you'll probably end up feeling crappier and even more tired than before.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I can't pull all nighters anymore. I can barely pull just 6 hours sleep, I'm like a zombie if I get less than 8 hours sleep.


----------



## Sunshine009

Wrathchild824 said:


> That's usually what I do. Energy drinks, soda, coffee, etc., anything with caffeine can usually keep somebody awake and focused for hours, so that's what I would recommend. Beware, though -- when the effects of the caffeine eventually go away, you'll probably end up feeling crappier and even more tired than before.


That's true. It's pretty neccessary if you are driving, to be a safe driver.


----------



## ahref

I pull all nighters everytime I have an assignment hand in, Ive got 2 friends who'll usually be awake who'll make sure im awake in time to hand it in. After ive handed it in energy drinks, food, pain killers and some gaming . I usually end up sleeping about 9pm on the day of the hand in


----------



## OuttaMyMind

Lots and lots of coffee. It only gets me up and going for about five hours or so, then I just crash.


----------



## Hello22

Ya the aftermath of an all-nighter can be bad. I remember i had 4 exams in three days a while back, could you imagine how 'out of reality' i felt after getting very little sleep for 3 nights?


----------



## toffeexo

I've done this loads of times. It's really hard for me to stay awake past 2pm, even when I drink loads of coffee.


----------



## Jason A




----------

